# Non-functioning VDo A8 cycle computer



## Browser (16 May 2011)

Used several times, only dropped once from about 5 feet up onto tarmace and since then it's displayed a blank screen despite trying a new battery.
Comes complete with pickup, pickup mount, computer mount, instructions and original box. Might be repairable, or useful if you want your A8 on more than one bike?
PM me if interested.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Browser (26 May 2011)

Taken, thanks for all interest in this.


----------

